

How Green Is A Tesla? - jgalt212
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/09/how_green_is_a_tesla_electric_cars_environmental_impact_depends_on_where.html

======
Sagat
I'm always a bit wary of western "environmentalists". Nearly all of them have
a carbon footprint and way of life that is not at all unsustainable on a
global scale. Instead of asking ourselves if such and such car or product is
green enough, we should focus on trying to remove these sources of pollution
and find better alternatives.

------
adolph
Summary: Everyone wins! The Tesla can be as green as you want it to be
depending on how you calculate the green-ness. In other news, high performance
luxury sedans have somewhat higher mass and are easy to drive at/with
inefficient velocity and acceleration.

